# why my OCZ ATV 8 GB is so slow in FreeBSD



## mfaridi (Apr 4, 2009)

I have OCZ ATV 8GB and I use this USB Flash Drive in FreeBSD , openBSD , Debian , Fedora , Windows XP , windows Vista 64 bit ,
but speed of copy and paste in FreeBSD is very low
and this USB Flash Drive is so slow and I can copy file and move files with 6 MB/s , but I can copy files with 33 MB/s in Debian and Windows , 
I see this Flash drive is so slow in FreeBSD


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 4, 2009)

No idea, I get these results.


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 5, 2009)

can this happen , because of driver for this device make in FreeBSD ?
can I have better speed when I use FreeBSD 7 or FreeBSD 8 ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm using FreeBSD7, built March 19th (7.2-PRERELEASE). Haven't had any USB speed issues previously, though.


----------

